# Ft. Pickens Jetties



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone been to Pickens for a dive since new road was opened? Any significant changes (ex.: jeep frame/body and cages still there) ??


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I havent been out there, but it would be nice to get a group up from here and check it out!


----------



## cmufieldhockey8 (May 6, 2008)

I havn't been there myself but these guys have:

http://www.scubaboard.com/forums/deep-dixie-divers/286379-fort-pickens-report-pictures.html

http://www.scubaboard.com/forums/deep-dixie-divers/286541-yet-another-ft-pickens-dive-report-5-25-09-a.html



http://www.scubaboard.com/forums/deep-dixie-divers/286599-yatr-pickens-5-24-a.html

http://www.scubaboard.com/forums/deep-dixie-divers/286370-dive-report-ft-pickens-pensacola-24-may-2009-a.html


----------

